# Looking for Recommendations



## JTurkish (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,

I did several searches on this site and couldn't find any discussion about my topic. My apologies if it has been discussed and I've overlooked it.

I absolutely love the song "Loquasto International Film Festival" from The Life Aquatic soundtrack

I'm looking for recommendations on similar music and a change from listening to the same song 10+ times per day

I very much enjoy classical music but do not enjoy the overly dramatic, heavy tones, somewhat sad kind...i like happy and triumphant like of the song i mentioned above.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you for your time in reading my post.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy and triumphant . . .

Chopin, Polonaise in A flat major: 




Chopin, Op. 70 No. 3: 




Mozart, Symphony 41, fourth movement: 




Bach, BWV 1053: 




How are these doing for you?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know about the other guy, but I'm liking 'em just fine! Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

samurai said:


> I don't know about the other guy, but I'm liking 'em just fine! Thanks! :tiphat:


You're welcome


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not sure why later periods had to be so downer, but lot of baroque music is joyous, especially Bach. (I like this piece transcribed to lute and harpsichord or guitar trio, but can't find a link for that.)






Or Handel.
(I'm not pushing organ music - honest! I just happen to like these pieces.)





And especially Domenico Scralatti!






If you don't mind getting a little silliness along with your joy, you might like Rameau's _Les Indes galantes_.


----------

